# Misquito Lagoon report 1/7/07



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Very nice I need to get salty and let the bass bed up


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

All on arties? Please teach me how to fish or let me have some of that mojo. Seriously if you have an open seat I would like to tag along one day.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice job. I knew you'd find the feeesh!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

Great report! Thumps up! Is the same spot where u saw me saturday? Off of preacher's island? I'll be backkkk!!!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Pics prove it Ron. You are da man. Me and my wife saw plenty of fish today, but couldn't get them to eat.
Wind definitely made it a fun ride back to the ramp. Way to catch em.


----------

